
Aging as a disease? - TheMagician0
https://futurism.com/is-aging-a-disease-one-medical-expert-thinks-so/
======
TheMagician0
Is it going to happen? [http://www.metaculus.com/questions/143/will-the-who-
classify...](http://www.metaculus.com/questions/143/will-the-who-classify-
aging-as-a-disease-by-2018/)

